# STEP7: Bausteine von AWL in FUP wandeln



## Oeffi (28 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein rechts großes Projekt, welches in AWL geschrieben wurde. Jetzt möchte ich es in KOP oder FUP ausdrucken, kann man jetzt alle Bausteine auf einen Schlag in FUP oder KOP wandeln?

Ich kann zwar in jeden Baustein gehen und dort FUP/KOP anwählen und speichern, doch es sind fast 300 Bausteine, daß ist mir etwas aufwändig.

Gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Thx


----------



## funkdoc (28 Juni 2008)

das kommt drauf an wie "logisch" das awl programm geschrieben wurde.
hast du schon ein paar aufwendige bausteine übersetzt?

dann hättest du bemerkt das step7 grosse probleme mit handgeschriebenen awl code hat und oft nichts übersetzt.

kommt halt auf den programmierer drauf an...

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (28 Juni 2008)

lieber österreichischer kollege,

es geht hier nicht darum inwiefern AWL-code in anderen sprachen dargestellt werden kann, sondern darum die eigenschaften des bausteinöffnens in soweit zu verbiegen, dass die bausteine immer in FUP geöffnet bzw. ausgedruckt werden können ... aber das mit dem lesen ... aber egal...

imho ist die über die objekteigenschaften der bausteine möglich. da gibt es den punkt erstellsprache. nur weiß ich jetzt nicht ob allen bausteinen, ähnlich dem windows explorer, neue eigenschaften zugewiesen werden können. (kein step7 da *heul*) ...wo ich mir eine solche einstellung auch noch vorstellen könnte,wäre in den eigenschaften des KOP/AWL/FUP-Editors.

einfach mal bißchen rumprobieren


----------



## funkdoc (28 Juni 2008)

lieber deutscher kollege!

da es keine einstellungen im manager gibt, welches kollektives umstellen der Sprache der bausteine ermöglicht, dachte ich mir, ich brech schon mal den zahn bei der vorstellung überhaupt easypeasy awl bausteine in fup umzuwandeln ohne probleme und und nachkorrekturen.

das wird so nicht funken da kannst du rumprobieren bis du alt bist

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (28 Juni 2008)

nun, mein lieber österreichischer kollege, die bausteine werden in ihrer erstellsprache geöffnet. mit strg+2..4 kann die ansicht des geöffneten bausteins umgestellt werden, beim betätigen von strg+s wird die letzte ansicht als erstellsprache gespeichert. probier dies einfach mal aus.

ich würde die zu bearbeitenden bausteine markieren und die objekteigenschaften (alt+enter???) aufrufen und schauen ob man die erstellsprache kollektiv umstellen kann. imho ist dies möglich, leider kann ich dies nicht testen.

[edit] die netzwerke, die nicht in FUP oder KOP dargestellt werden können, sei es wegen fehlenden NOP 0-anweisungen, klammern oder beim bausteinaufruf das umkopieren auf lokaldaten, werden in AWL angezeigt und ausgedruckt. damit kann man leben, oder eben diese netzwerke nachträglich bearbeiten - was hier sinn macht hängt von den fähigkeiten derjenigen ab, die damit arbeiten müssen[/edit]


----------



## Oeffi (28 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich würde die zu bearbeitenden bausteine markieren und die objekteigenschaften (alt+enter???) aufrufen und schauen ob man die erstellsprache kollektiv umstellen kann. imho ist dies möglich, leider kann ich dies nicht testen.



Ich habe schon gesucht, doch ich finde die Umstellung nur, wenn ich jeden Baustein einzeln öffne. Doch bei über 300 Bausteinen ist dies etwas umfangreich.

Deswegen habe ich nach einer schnellen Lösung gesucht.

Das nicht jedes NW in FUP/KOP geht, ist mir auch klar und ich kann damit leben.

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (28 Juni 2008)

hast du im bausteinordner im simatic manager, also von da, wo du durch doppelklick die bausteine öffnest geschaut? da bekommst du über rechtsklick das kontextmenü für den gerade markierten baustein, also auch für mehrere markierte, und in dem sich beim klick auf objekteigenschaften öffnendnen fenster steht im ersten tab die bausteinadresse, der symbolische name, der kommentartext und eben auch die erstellsprache. müßte ein dropdownmenü sein...


----------



## Oeffi (28 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hast du im bausteinordner im simatic manager, also von da, wo du durch doppelklick die bausteine öffnest geschaut? da bekommst du über rechtsklick das kontextmenü für den gerade markierten baustein, also auch für mehrere markierte, und in dem sich öffnendnen fenster steht im ersten tab die bausteinadresse, der symbolische name, der kommentartext und eben auch die erstellsprache. müßte ein dropdownmenü sein...



Eigentlich habe ich geschaut und nichts gefunden. Doch werde ich noch einmal machen, wenn ich wieder bei der Arbeit bin.

Gruß


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Juni 2008)

mit strg+2..4 

@4L

Ist es nicht so

strg+1 = KOP
strg+2 = AWL
strg+3 = FUP

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (28 Juni 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so
> 
> strg+1 = KOP
> strg+2 = AWL
> strg+3 = FUP



puh, gute frage so ganz ohne step7 ... aber mir fällt da gerade ein thread ein, in dem das stehen könnte: *AND oder OR*


...ich stelle fest: du hast recht!


----------



## funkdoc (28 Juni 2008)

@oeffi

ich glaub du musst alle 300 bausteine durchrackern.... leider

der einzige der hier nicht lesen kann ist wiedermal 4L

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (28 Juni 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> der einzige der hier nicht lesen kann ist wiedermal 4L



was zu beweisen noch aussteht ... 

darüber hinaus: was heißt denn hier schon wieder? wenn du mich persönlich angreifen möchtest, dann hol bitte unseren gemeinsamen thread aus der versenkung, den findest du am stammtisch ... ich bin gern bereit dich als verbohrten, uneinsichtigen nixblicker zu beschimpfen, aber bitte nicht hier, das können wir ralle nicht antun


----------



## funkdoc (28 Juni 2008)

ey 4L mach mal einfach die klappe zu
du labberst unbrauchbaren schrott, hiermit hast du das wiedermal bewiesen.

danke und wenn du immer noch nicht verstehst warum dann les dir noch mal den fred durch.

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (28 Juni 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> e[...]wenn du immer noch nicht verstehst warum dann les dir noch mal den fred durch.



wer ist fred 

[edit] mittlerweile getestet und festgestellt, dass mich meine erinnerung im stich gelassen hat.man kann die objekteigenschaften mehrer bausteine nicht aufrufen und in den eigenschaften eines die erstellsprache nicht ändern ... tja, aber ist das denn wirklich ein grund so unsachlich österreichisch hier rumzuzicken? ich denke nicht [/edit]


----------



## zotos (28 Juni 2008)




----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
du könntest die dBase-Datenbankdatei SUBBLK.DBF öffnen.
Dort gibt es ein Feld "BLKLANG" in der die Sprache des Bausteins eingestellt ist.
Die Bedeutungen die ich mir bis jetzt rausgesucht habe sind:

 00000 = nicht eingestellt
  00001 = AWL
  00002 = KOP
  00003 = FUP 
  00004 = SCL
  00005 =
00006 = GRAPH

  Das wäre zumindest eine Möglichkeit das auf einen Rutsch zu verstellen (nicht getestet).

PS: Irgendwo hatte ich in einem Fred mal meine bisherige Dokumentation der Ordnerstruktur angehängt, aber leider sind noch keine neuen Infos dazugekommen.

Gruß
Thomas

Edit:
Bei Step7 V5.4 scheint sich zumindest beim Passwortschutz (Know-How-Schutz) etwas geändert zu haben. Zumindest kann man bei neuen V5.4 Projekten das nicht mehr so einfach über das entsprechende Feld ändern. Hat man alte Projekte aus z.B. V5.1 und bearbeitet diese mit V5.4 funktioniert das trotzdem noch.
Nur so als Hinweise auf jeden Fall vorher eine Sicherung herzustellen.


----------



## sps-concept (29 Juni 2008)

*Lösung*

Hallo,

ich habe lange überlegt ob ich dazu was schreibe. Aber nach 15 Antworten in dem Thread mach ichs einfach. Also der Oeffi will die Sprache zum Ausdrucken umstellen, für nichts anderes. Wieso dann Bausteine öffnen, Sprache umstellen und speichern oder anderweitig die Sprache umstellen?



KOP/FUP/AWL-Editor öffnen
Extras -> Einstellungen
Reiter Ansicht -> Ansicht bei Codebausteinen
Codebausteine: KOP
Simaticmanager - Markieren aller gewünschten Bausteine
rechte Maustaste -> Drucken -> Objektinhalt
Sofern möglich werden dann die Bausteine in KOP ausgedruckt.

André


----------



## Oeffi (29 Juni 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe lange überlegt ob ich dazu was schreibe. Aber nach 15 Antworten in dem Thread mach ichs einfach. Also der Oeffi will die Sprache zum Ausdrucken umstellen, für nichts anderes. Wieso dann Bausteine öffnen, Sprache umstellen und speichern oder anderweitig die Sprache umstellen?
> 
> ...



Hmm, werde ich morgen mal testen.

Privat habe ich nämlich kein Step7 

Gruß


----------



## OHGN (30 Juni 2008)

*unter aller Sau*



vierlagig schrieb:


> wer ist fred
> 
> [edit] mittlerweile getestet und festgestellt, dass mich meine erinnerung im stich gelassen hat.man kann die objekteigenschaften mehrer bausteine nicht aufrufen und in den eigenschaften eines die erstellsprache nicht ändern ... tja, aber ist das denn wirklich ein grund so unsachlich österreichisch hier rumzuzicken? ich denke nicht [/edit]



@vierlagig
Ich finde Deine ständigen Anspielungen auf die nationale Herkunft einiger Forumsmitglieder ausgesprochen unpassend.:icon_twisted:


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> @vierlagig
> Ich finde Deine ständigen Anspielungen auf die nationale Herkunft einiger Forumsmitglieder ausgesprochen unpassend.:icon_twisted:



meine einstellung der mehrheit der österreicher gegenüber kann hier nachgelesen werden: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=130462&postcount=38 

...also immer ruhig mit den alten pferden...


----------



## Oeffi (30 Juni 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe lange überlegt ob ich dazu was schreibe. Aber nach 15 Antworten in dem Thread mach ichs einfach. Also der Oeffi will die Sprache zum Ausdrucken umstellen, für nichts anderes. Wieso dann Bausteine öffnen, Sprache umstellen und speichern oder anderweitig die Sprache umstellen?
> 
> ...





Thats the way. Jup, so funktioniert es.

Habe jetzt einige 100 Seiten ausgedruckt, da kam ich noch auf eine andere Idee: 

Ich habe mit dem Tool "pdfCreator" ebenfalls alle Baustein ausgedruckt, gibt es jetzt noch ein Tool (Freeware wäre gut), mit dem ich alle Bausteine (jeder Baustein ist jetzt eine einzelne PDF-Datei) als "eine" PDF-Datei zusammen fassen kann?

Gruß


----------



## JoopB (30 Juni 2008)

Dass konte sie mit PDFcreator machen.
Selektiere in Simatic manager de bausteine die sie drucken wil.
Geh nach Datei-Drucken-objectinhalt
Klik drarnach bij PDFcreater auf die Drucker (Drukker anhalten)
Wehn alle bausteinen in die PDF creator sind Selectieren sie alle und klik auf zusammenfuggen. hiermit bekomme sie eine PDF datei. Siehe beispiel.

Joop


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juni 2008)

Oeffi schrieb:


> ...gibt es jetzt noch ein Tool (Freeware wäre gut), mit dem ich alle Bausteine (jeder Baustein ist jetzt eine einzelne PDF-Datei) als "eine" PDF-Datei zusammen fassen kann?..


Dafür gibt es massenweise freeware-tools. Bei einer umfangreichen Dokumentation hatte mir auch mal eins geholfen, komme jedoch nicht auf den Namen. Gockel einfach mal!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Oeffi (1 Juli 2008)

JoopB schrieb:


> Dass konte sie mit PDFcreator machen.
> Selektiere in Simatic manager de bausteine die sie drucken wil.
> Geh nach Datei-Drucken-objectinhalt
> Klik drarnach bij PDFcreater auf die Drucker (Drukker anhalten)
> ...



Werde ich morgen auf Arbeit testen.

Danke


----------



## Oeffi (1 Juli 2008)

JoopB schrieb:


> Dass konte sie mit PDFcreator machen.
> Selektiere in Simatic manager de bausteine die sie drucken wil.
> Geh nach Datei-Drucken-objectinhalt
> Klik drarnach bij PDFcreater auf die Drucker (Drukker anhalten)
> ...




Jo super, funktioniert. Ich danke Euch!!


----------

